# Port Royale 3 - Meinungen?



## Herbboy (23. April 2012)

Nachdem heute die neue PCGames in meinem Briefkasten war und ich den Test gelesen hab, entschloss ich mich zur Vorbestellung bei amazon, auch weil es nur 37€ kostet - das Game scheint zwar ein paar kleinere "Mängel" zu haben, aber grundsätzlich sieht es sehr gut aus, und ich erhoffe mir eine kurzweilige karibische Handelssimulation mit etwas Action zwischendrin. Ist hier sonst jemand, der sich das Spiel vielleicht holen wird? Mein letztes Game in der Art war noch Pirates für den Amiga   und das war schon damals ähnlich wie die Anno-Reihe perfekt für Leute wie mich, die gern beim Zocken nebenbei noch fernsehen oder so


----------



## Mothman (23. April 2012)

Ich hab den ersten Teil noch im Regal stehen (bei meinen Eltern, in meinem alten Zimmer).
Ich fand das (soweit ichmich erinner) immer SEHR geil. 

Ich habe mir den Test noch nicht durchgelesen, mache ich aber noch. 
Ich möchte es nicht ausshließen, dass ich das Spiel in einem spontanen Anfall kaufe, aber geplant hab ich es noch nicht. Aber mal gucken...der erste Teil war jedenfalls klasse damals.



> perfekt für Leute wie mich, die gern beim Zocken nebenbei noch fernsehen oder so


Hehe, bei mir läuft auch fast immer der TV. Aberoft sogar ohne Ton..nur als Animation im Hintergrund. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2012)

Also, bei so was wie zB Sykrim wird es bei mir zu "kritisch", ner Serie UND dem Spiel zu folgen, wenn es dann Gespräche gibt   der Fernseher läuft dann aber trotzdem mit...  auch wenn ich nicht hinschau...  

Aber zB PES 2012 spiel ich oft während ich ne Serie oder ne Quizshow oder nen Polittalk schaue.. aufm WDR neulich wurde dieses "Phänomen" auch benannt, wobei es da mehr um "TV schauen und surfen gleichzeitig" ging, das nennt sich wohl inzwischen "Second Screen", wobei die Frage ist, ob der PC oder der LCD "second" ist...  

Aber egal, es geht ja um Port Royale. Mit dem Vorbestellen gibt es auch nen DLC dabei, der normalerweise nur in der Special Edition dabei ist - wobei die wiederum auch relativ günstig ist mit 43€... aber an sich ist da "nur" ein große Poster mit Übersichtskarte und ein ausführliches "schönes" Handbuch + Soundtrack dabei... hmm.. noch könnte man ja umbestellen


----------



## CyberBone (23. April 2012)

Also ich hab mir den Artikel in der aktuellen PCGames durchgelesen und er deckt sich mit dem was ich die letzten Wochen/Monate über das Spiel erfahren habe:

Man wird dieses Spiel mögen wenn man die Vorgänger gemocht hat, es ist im Grunde alles beim Alten geblieben, es wurde eben nur grafisch aufgehübscht. Grob bemängelt wurden ja nur die wenigen Neuerungen und die etwas geringe Vielfalt der Mini-Missionen. Der restlichen Kleinigkeiten sind für mich locker zu verschmerzen.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. April 2012)

Hm, für PR3 gilt das gleiche wie bei "Risen 2". Irgendwie spricht's mich, nach gegenwärtigem Informationsstand, nicht an.

Ich habe den unmittelbaren Vorgänger, "Patrizier 4", der ja im wesentlichen die gleiche Engine verwendet, auch wenn P3 optisch noch einmal deutlich aufgewertet ist.

P4 ist ein gutes Spiel, keine Frage, allerdings fand ich es zu schnell zu langweilig, da haben mich die Vor(vor)gänger, also Patrizier 1 und 2, sowie Port Royale 1 & 2, deutlich mehr fasziniert. Das Gameplay ist in meinen Augen viel zu repetitiv und man hat in zu kurzer Zeit schon ein zu großes Vermögen angehäuft...

Vielleicht ist PR 3 in dieser Hinsicht gelungener, aber da es lt. Hersteller KEINE Demo geben soll, werde ich mich mit dem Kauf erst einmal zurückhalten

Eventuell bin ich mittlerweile aber wirklich zu anspruchsvoll, 2012 hat mich, abgesehen von "The Legend of Grimrock", noch kein Spiel vom Hocker reißen können; Mass Effect 3 habe ich z.B. bis jetzt links liegen gelassen. "Fall of the Samurai" war zwar ein Pflichtkauf für mich, aber da es sich "nur" um ein Addon handelt, zähle ich es eigentlich nicht als "neues" Spiel.

Meine großen Hoffnungen für 2012 sind eigentlich nur UFO (das von Firaxis!) und Sim City. Eventuell auch Assassin's Creed 3.
Das Game of Thrones RPG würde mich zwar prinzipiell interessieren, aber ich bin von dessen Entwickler, Cyanide, nicht sonderlich überzeugt...


----------



## TheChicky (23. April 2012)

Könntet ihr bitte auflisten, was genau bei PR3 im Test alles bemängelt wurde? Bin sehr intressiert an dem Spiel!


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2012)

@Spassbremse: Risen 2 spricht mich auch nicht so an, mit dem "Pirat sein" kann ich mich für ein typisches Rollenspiel nicht so anfreunden - aber als Handelsspiel spricht es mich dann doch wieder an... ^^ 




TheChicky schrieb:


> Könntet ihr bitte auflisten, was genau bei PR3 im Test alles bemängelt wurde? Bin sehr intressiert an dem Spiel!


 Die Grafik ist halt kein Hammer, aber das ist bei so einem Spiel ja Nebensache. Es gibt kaum neue Ideen im Vergleich zum Vorgänger, die Seeschlachten sind nicht so ganz gelungen (zB kannst Du von einem Trupp mit drei Schiffen nur EIN Schiff seber steuern, und die KI deiner anderen zwei Schiffe ballert einfach blind, auch wenn Du mit Deinem selber gesteuerten Schiff im Weg bist), Baumenü ist fummelig und die Mini-Aufgaben sind nicht so umfangreich, so dass die sich zu schnell wiederholen.


----------



## TheChicky (23. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Spassbremse: Risen 2 spricht mich auch nicht so an, mit dem "Pirat sein" kann ich mich für ein typisches Rollenspiel nicht so anfreunden - aber als Handelsspiel spricht es mich dann doch wieder an... ^^
> 
> 
> Die Grafik ist halt kein Hammer, aber das ist bei so einem Spiel ja Nebensache. Es gibt kaum neue Ideen im Vergleich zum Vorgänger, die Seeschlachten sind nicht so ganz gelungen (zB kannst Du von einem Trupp mit drei Schiffen nur EIN Schiff seber steuern, und die KI deiner anderen zwei Schiffe ballert einfach blind, auch wenn Du mit Deinem selber gesteuerten Schiff im Weg bist), Baumenü ist fummelig und die Mini-Aufgaben sind nicht so umfangreich, so dass die sich zu schnell wiederholen.



Hmm, ok. Und wie ist der Multiplayer?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2012)

So, ich hab es seit heute - also, mir macht es bisher viel Spaß, wobei ich noch keine Kämpfe hatte und auch noch keine automatischen Handelsrouten eingerichtet hab  

Multiplayer scheint wohl nur ein "nebeneinander Daherspielen" zu sein ^^  Aber MP interessiert mich auch nicht so sehr.


Aber was ich echt mies finde, sofern ich da nichts übersehen hab: man MUSS es auf C: installieren - das ist bei meiner SSD mit nur 64GB nicht so prickelnd, wenn das demnächst noch bei anderen Games der Fall sein sollte...


----------



## Enisra (4. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber was ich echt mies finde, sofern ich da nichts übersehen hab: man MUSS es auf C: installieren - das ist bei meiner SSD mit nur 64GB nicht so prickelnd, wenn das demnächst noch bei anderen Games der Fall sein sollte...


 
das wär schon ziemlich mies wenn das so wär, denn die C: Partition ist auch bei mir nicht sonderlich groß
Allerdings wollt ich eher den Dicken machen und den Fünfer Extra für die SE zahlen


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2012)

Ich hab es bei amazon vorbestellt, da war als DLC dann das dabei, was auch die SE dabei hat - die greifbaren Extras sind für mich idR nicht so wichtig


----------



## Enisra (4. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab es bei amazon vorbestellt, da war als DLC dann das dabei, was auch die SE dabei hat - die greifbaren Extras sind für mich idR nicht so wichtig


 
bei mir irst das umgekehrt, auf die Digitalen Extras kann ich verzichten, find aber ne cooler Packung etc. toller


----------



## Enisra (8. Mai 2012)

ach ja, Nachbemerkung, das ist mir erst jetzt aufgefallen dass die SE von PR3 auch Port Royale 2 mit dabei ist und da mir das ... abhanden gekommen ist -.- spart man sich gegebenenfalls auch wieder die 4€ bei Steam


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2012)

Haste denn schon viel gespielt? Ich hab jeden Tag mal 1-2 Std und bin jetzt grad erst so weit, erste Gebäude zu bauen - an Schiffen hab ich auch erst eine Kolonne mit 3 Schiffen, automatische Handelsrouten noch gar keine


----------



## Enisra (8. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Haste denn schon viel gespielt? Ich hab jeden Tag mal 1-2 Std und bin jetzt grad erst so weit, erste Gebäude zu bauen - an Schiffen hab ich auch erst eine Kolonne mit 3 Schiffen, automatische Handelsrouten noch gar keine


 
nein, das liegt zwar im Warenkorb, aber ich warte noch bis alles lieferbar ist und jag die Bestellung dann am Stück raus


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2012)

Also die ersten beiden Teile habe ich verschlungen.

Da das Game als Wirtschafts Sim jede Menge zeit verschlingt muss es erstmal warten. 
Diablo 3 steht erstmal vor der Tür und da ist dann zeitlich für kein anderes Game Platz.


----------



## Enisra (9. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Also die ersten beiden Teile habe ich verschlungen.
> 
> Da das Game als Wirtschafts Sim jede Menge zeit verschlingt muss es erstmal warten.
> Diablo 3 steht erstmal vor der Tür und da ist dann zeitlich für kein anderes Game Platz.


 
ach, du bist bloß schlecht organisiert, so ne WiSim kann man doch herrlich paralell laufen lassen auf nem zweiten Rechner und in der Zeit wo deine Schaluppe mit Rum von Antigua nach Corpus Christie segelt, ohne Zeitbeschleunigung versteht sich, kann man auf dem Hauptrechner schön nen Fausttanz aufführen


----------



## Hawkins (9. Mai 2012)

Ich finde PR3 ist eher ein Port Royale 2.5
Die Weltkarte sieht schon sehr nach PR2 aus, nur diesmal mit Wetter, yay! PR2 hab ich damals sehr gern gespielt und auch PR3 gefällt mir richtig gut. Nur die Seekämpfe finde nicht so gut, die waren in PR2 irgendwie besser, aber da ich ohnehin keinen Piraten spiel ist mir das egal.

Die 2 neuen Kampagnen find ich toll. Man bekommt immer etwas zu tun, aber kann trotzdem machen was man möchte und die Mission einfach erfüllen wann man will.

Das Game macht mir (viel) mehr Spaß als der neue Patrizier, ist für mich aber trotzdem irgendwie nur ein aufpoliertes Port Royale 2 mit besserer Optik, aber das ist ok.


----------



## Batze (9. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach, du bist bloß schlecht organisiert, so ne WiSim kann man doch herrlich paralell laufen lassen auf nem zweiten Rechner und in der Zeit wo deine Schaluppe mit Rum von Antigua nach Corpus Christie segelt, ohne Zeitbeschleunigung versteht sich, kann man auf dem Hauptrechner schön nen Fausttanz aufführen



Nix da. 
Aber die ersten Tage will ich schon sehen welcher meiner Kapitäne was macht. 
Und PR3 mal so auf 2. Rechner schippern zu lassen und dann zusehen wie ich gekapert werde und nicht eingreifen kann, weil ich in D3 gerade den Obermacker zeige was ich von dem halte ist nicht so pralle. 

Bei X2 ging das noch klasse, so über Nacht, hehe..


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2012)

so, ich hoff das mein Paket jetzt am Mo. oder Di. kommt

Aber was irgendwo reichlich komisch ist, das man moniert das es "doch nur ein P4 in der Karibik ist", aber wenn man das so als ernsthaften Kritikpunkt anlegen würde, müsste man dann nicht auch eigentlich 90% der Shooter in die Tonne kloppen, die auch nur ein CoD 1 mit anderen Karten sind? Vorallem würde ich auch mal behaupten das man seit dem ersten CoD immer noch weitesgehend so genau das gleiche macht.

Naja, mal schaun, mir hat das damals schon gefallen Rum und Kartoffeln statt Bier und Getreide über die Karte zu schubsen, das wird diesesmal nicht anders sein
Und vielleicht bekommt man ja auch mal nen Match hin


----------



## rengaru (14. Mai 2012)

Nabend, mal ne Frage:

Ist bei dem Spiel Steam verpflichtend? Sehe gerade, dass es das im Steam-Store gibt, aber muss man die DVD-Version ebenfalls dort registrieren? Finde dazu gerade keine Info.
Überlege das Spiel meinem Bruder zu schenken, bin mir aber unsicher, ob er der richtige Spielertyp für diese Art von Spiel ist. Wäre daher schön, wenn ich das Spiel dann halt spielen könnte, wenn es ihm nicht gefällt.


----------



## Enisra (14. Mai 2012)

rengaru schrieb:


> Nabend, mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ist bei dem Spiel Steam verpflichtend? Sehe gerade, dass es das im Steam-Store gibt, aber muss man die DVD-Version ebenfalls dort registrieren? Finde dazu gerade keine Info.
> Überlege das Spiel meinem Bruder zu schenken, bin mir aber unsicher, ob er der richtige Spielertyp für diese Art von Spiel ist. Wäre daher schön, wenn ich das Spiel dann halt spielen könnte, wenn es ihm nicht gefällt.


 
hm, ich glaube nicht das beim Test was davon dabei stand
Also es gibt da so zwar auch eine Version bei Steam, aber im Gegensatz zu Portal oder so ist das aus dem Ladem ohne Steam
Wobei den aber vorher ja mal so mit der Patrizier 4 Demo vielleicht anfüttern könntest, so die Prinzipien in den Genres bleiben ja gleich


----------



## BladeWND (14. Mai 2012)

Du brauchst kein Steam, die haben auch einen eignen Luncher... der startet übrigens bei Steam auch


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2012)

Ja, das ist ohne Steam - es gibt das SPiel halt AUCH bei Steam.

Man muss aber trotzdem ein Konto bei Kalypso einrichten und sich beim Spielen einloggen, wobei ich nicht ausprobiert hab, ob es auch offline geht.


----------



## rengaru (14. Mai 2012)

Okay, danke Jungs.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber was ich echt mies finde, sofern ich da nichts übersehen hab: man MUSS es auf C: installieren - das ist bei meiner SSD mit nur 64GB nicht so prickelnd, wenn das demnächst noch bei anderen Games der Fall sein sollte...


 
so, ich hab´s grade am Installieren und kann daher die Auflösung geben:
Man kann es auf einer anderen Platte Installieren, nur ist das ein bissel blöd und versteckt gemacht, denn man muss bei EULA auf Erweitert und nicht einfach auf Installieren klicken

ach ja, der DLC
öhm *hust* also der ist zwar ganz putzig und nett dass der dabei liegt, aber naja, ich hab da erster Suchen müssen dass der was verändert


----------



## ViktorEippert (21. Mai 2012)

rengaru schrieb:


> Nabend, mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ist bei dem Spiel Steam verpflichtend? Sehe gerade, dass es das im Steam-Store gibt, aber muss man die DVD-Version ebenfalls dort registrieren? Finde dazu gerade keine Info.
> Überlege das Spiel meinem Bruder zu schenken, bin mir aber unsicher, ob er der richtige Spielertyp für diese Art von Spiel ist. Wäre daher schön, wenn ich das Spiel dann halt spielen könnte, wenn es ihm nicht gefällt.


 
Die lieben Forenmitglieder haben es völlig treffend gesagt. Die Ladenfassung ist nicht Steam-gebunden.
Allerdings wird ein Account im Kalypso-Launcher gebraucht.


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2012)

ach ja, eine Ergänzung vielleicht noch, auch wenn der Launcher jedesmal startet, wenn man kein Internet hat (oder mal der Firewall sagt alles dicht zu machen  ) startet das Spiel direkt, also auch keine Panik für die Zukunft oder so wegen abgeschaltener Server oder Mobilbetrieb


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach ja, eine Ergänzung vielleicht noch, auch wenn der Launcher jedesmal startet, wenn man kein Internet hat (oder mal der Firewall sagt alles dicht zu machen  ) startet das Spiel direkt, also auch keine Panik für die Zukunft oder so wegen abgeschaltener Server oder Mobilbetrieb


 Du meinst das aber sicherlich nur bezogen darauf, so lange das Spiel installiert ist, richtig? Also wenn man es irgendwann neu installiert und durch die Firewall den Internetzugang blocken lässt, startet das Spiel nicht.

Ansonsten müsste man das Spiel auf der eigenen Platte lassen?


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du meinst das aber sicherlich nur bezogen darauf, so lange das Spiel installiert ist, richtig? Also wenn man es irgendwann neu installiert und durch die Firewall den Internetzugang blocken lässt, startet das Spiel nicht.
> 
> Ansonsten müsste man das Spiel auf der eigenen Platte lassen?


 
nein, interesanter weise ist der Launcher erst beim zweiten mal Starten erst angesprungen 
Ich könnte das Ding jetzt mal mit Abgeschalteter Firewall neu Installieren um sicher zu gehen, aber da hab ich jetzt ehrlich keine Lust zu, außerdem fragt die Firewall ja immer nach und da kam nichts außerhalb dem üblichen Krams


----------



## MisterSmith (22. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, interesanter weise ist der Launcher erst beim zweiten mal Starten erst angesprungen
> Ich könnte das Ding jetzt mal mit Abgeschalteter Firewall neu Installieren um sicher zu gehen, aber da hab ich jetzt ehrlich keine Lust zu, außerdem fragt die Firewall ja immer nach und da kam nichts außerhalb dem üblichen Krams


 Okay, danke für die Info. Werde mal im Netz schauen ob sich das auch für Jagged Alliance BiA reproduzieren lässt, falls ja werde ich mir das Spiel dann doch noch kaufen und spielen. 

EDIT: Diese verdammten Raubkopierer, wenn man danach sucht, stößt man nur auf Hilfen zu diesen "Versionen".


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2012)

Ach ja, wie schaut das mal mit ner Onlinerunde aus bei zeiten?
Alleine das mal auszutesten wäre schon mal interesant, zumal das sagenhafte 1 Stück Öffentliche Matches offen sind


----------



## Herbboy (22. Mai 2012)

Soweit ich weiß handelt man einfach nebeneinander her, daher macht so ein Onlinematch an sich wenig Sinn ^^


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß handelt man einfach nebeneinander her, daher macht so ein Onlinematch an sich wenig Sinn ^^


 
naja, das schon, aber das muss ja nicht auf´s Handeln beschränkt bleiben, wobei das aber auch komisch ist das so zu sagen wenn ich bedenke das ich eigentlich dafür immer so als als Händler auffahre 

Was natürlich auch ein Punkt sein dürfte, warum nur immer so einer immer als mal ein Testmatch laufen hat lassen


----------



## Boba82Fett (23. Mai 2012)

Wer den alten hat, braucht den neuen auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die Info. Werde mal im Netz schauen ob sich das auch für Jagged Alliance BiA reproduzieren lässt, falls ja werde ich mir das Spiel dann doch noch kaufen und spielen.



Jagged Alliance setzt komplett auf Steam, auch weil Kalypso hier nicht direkt der Publisher, sondern nur ein Vertriebspartner von Bit.composer Games ist.


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

Boba82Fett schrieb:


> Wer den alten hat, braucht den neuen auf keinen Fall.


 
da ich alle 3 habe kann ich sagen:
So ein Blödsinn!
Wenn dann hat den Zweiten keiner wirklich gebraucht


----------



## MisterSmith (23. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Jagged Alliance setzt komplett auf Steam, auch weil Kalypso hier nicht direkt der Publisher, sondern nur ein Vertriebspartner von Bit.composer Games ist.


 Danke dir für den Hinweis!  habe ich gemerkt und dementsprechend traf ich bei der Suche auf eine Version von einer Gruppe mit dem Namen einer Rock-Band.

Aber gut, dann warte ich bis das Spiel vielleicht irgendwann mal auf einer Heft-DVD als Vollversion erscheint.


----------

